# Has anyone got a BFP with Partner with cryptozoospermia



## Sarah411 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

My DH has a condition called Cryptozoospermia, has anyone else have a DH/Partner with this condition. If so would appreciate any help or shed some light as to whether it is possible to get a BFP.

Many thanks


Sarah x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Copied this profile for you...from this site.They have 3!
Hope that helps you Sarah  



42: no probs before tx, then high FSH (10-14) & raised NK cells; now, who knows?
DH 42: dx non-obstructive azoo/cryptozoospermia (FSH>16, sperm 0 to few)
2004: 3x ICSI @B'ham Womens, BFN (2nd cycle: 1 blast frozen, failed to thaw)
2005: Feb-July, monitoring/hysteroscopy @ARGC, all ok, were refused tx until FSH<10
2006: ICSI#4 @CRMI. 27/3: BFP. Aimée -loved- arrived 9/12.
We're so grateful for our gorgeous girl.  Is it too much to ask for a sibling?  We owe it to her & ourselves to try.
2008: Considered ARGC w/independent urologist Mr Ramsay.
2009: ICSI#5 @CRMI. 31/3:BFP! 26/[email protected]+2: Edward & Erin born via c/s, so very lucky to be a family of five!


----------



## Sarah411 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Ravan, very helpful.
Can I ask where you got it from would love to pm them

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259612.0

it was here....... under male factor
Topic: Andrologists & Andrology Labs in the UK


----------



## Raymondo (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,
My husband has similar. We had 2 embryos transferred in on Tuesday.  5 eggs fertilised normally last week with hubby's sperm.
He is under Mr Suks Minhas urologist (first seen early December). Only handful of sperms on first tests - we gave them all names ;-)
He took a more healthy lifestyle - cutting down alcohol seems to have made big difference. He did two samples for freezing, the second one was greatly improved.
We were advised to do IVF with ICSI, and were given 20% chance of hubby having to have Micro-TESE on day to get sperm out and 5% chance of using a sperm donar (which lined up from European Sperm Bank).
He's been drinking less alcohol since January (almost nothing's once I started IVF drugs) and we eating more healthily.
Now waiting to test next week!
Hope this helps.


----------

